# Hats off to AquaticMagic



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if posting this is in contravention to the rules of the forum or not (if it is then it should not be because I think we should share our experiences about things like this)

I ordered some plants from AquaticMagic via aquabid in November. I ordered 1 Red Robin, 3 Java Ferns and 9 Amazon Swords. They all arrived together (as was my intention) and all got planted. The Red Robin and the Ferns are doing wonderfully!! But, I had reservations about the Swords right from the beginning. They were a little soft and smelled VERY bad. The battery in my camera was dead so I did not get a chance to take any pictures of the plants before planting or opening the package. So, I contacted them towards the end of December and told them that my Swords were dead (and they were I pulled a few up to check for new roots and there were none and the leaves were all melting off them) and they offered to send them out to me again. I agreed and they sent them to me. I received them today. They look like they still might be sick but they are looking a little better then the others when they arrived. These have longer roots and a few of the top leaves have not been hacked completely off. They don't smell as bad and don't seem to have as many black spots on them. I'm not totally sure if they are going to make it at this point but that is besides my point. AquaticMagic has a policy that they need to have a picture of he unopened package of plants and you need to contact them within a certain period of time after receiving the plants in order to receive a replacement but that did not happen here and they still sent the replacements to me!! To me, that is outstanding customer service and I will most certainly buy from them again!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's good. I hope you feel the same way if these plants don't do well.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

The quality of the product is different then the customer service. I do try to keep them separate. But.......is it possible to be seeing new growth on some of them already?? A couple of them look like they might be having some new roots coming already.


----------

